

The Disk Pack Garden of Verse - kephra
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/historydisplays/FifthFloor/MagneticDataStorage/DataStorageImages/DiskPacks/DPGOV.pdf

======
kephra
This small leaflet contains timeless wisdom about discs.

They are talking about the typical 13xx discs of that time, that weight 10
pounds and had a capacity of 2MB or 7.5MB.

